# Hello from Florida!



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,
I just happened to search on the web for some new forums that I could be a part of and stumbled across this one. 

My name is Brittany and I have 7, soon to be 8, horses. I have been involved with horses, mainly Quater Horses and Paints, since I was a wee one. I started out doing hunters, then western pleasure, then I got into barrel racing, poles, goat tying, and team penning. Now I am back doing Western Pleasure and raising a few Halter horses. 

I look forward to "meeting" all of you and learning together! 

Brittany


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

hey brittany!!! welcome to THF, so glad to have you here.


there will be lots of help here from some really great people if you need it. be sure to post pics of your horses and don't forget to post "your journal" when you have the time.

welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!!! This is a great Forum and you'll love it here!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the forum.


----------

